# So scared to see blood every time I wipe



## TTC Again

I've had 3 MCs in a row. Each one came with some spotting ...but then again I had spotting on and off when I was pregnant with my son, too, and he's just fine. Anyhow, so I got my BFP on Friday and it's super early (I'm just 4 weeks today). Every time I pee I am so scared to see blood when I wipe. That's how all of my MCs started.

I'm using progesterone gel that my RE prescribed. It's Crinone and (**TMI alert**) it leaves this weird residue inside me that I have to sort of clean out in the shower each morning. Well, today I noticed a spot of dark brown in it. I'm a bit freaked, but praying it's nothing. Guess only time will tell.

I'm having beta HCG tests done and so far HCG was 27 at 10DPO and 223 at 13DPO. Fingers and toes crossed for a healthy pregnancy this time!!!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Its so scary to see blood, I am so sorry for your losses. Its a great sign that your hcg levels have been going up though! When is your next test??


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I totally know the feeling! I haven't seen any spotting yet, but every time I wipe I am looking for it. I'm doing the progesterone pill suppositories (not the same as the gel) and they are disgusting too. I'm always leaking something, and of course I'm always afraid it is bleeding.

So far, my HCG was 11dpo-57, 13dpo-194, 16dpo-900, and I go back on thursday which will be I guess 19dpo. I'm happy it is doing what it is supposed to but still nervous! My progesterone dropped from 30 to 16 though, so she increased my suppositories to 3 times per day instead of only 2 times per day. I am so nervous that my progesterone dropping is a sign that I'm going to miscarry again :cry:


----------



## TTC Again

Thanks, girls. I go back tomorrow for my next beta. Haven't noticed any spotting (aside from the weird brown crinone discharge), so I'm feeling good about that...but the thought that it could happen scares me.

Girlnextdoor - we're both doing the Lovenox, too. A fine pair of medicated folks we make! I feel like I'm constantly taking something lately - between the Crinone in the mornings, the prenatals and DHA pills, the calcium supplements (I was told to take Tums 3 times a day when taking he Lovenox), and the Lovenox injections in the evening. It's so crazy...but hopefully all well worth it.

Keep me posted on how your next beta goes. Once HCG is over 1000 I think they can do an ultrasound. You are probably there!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Yes, I feel like I'm constantly shoving something into my body! I told dh that after all of this, I will be pretty mad if I miscarry again. Hopefully all of this stuff will give us the healthy pregnancies we deserve!

My doc didn't say anything about calcium, but I have read that elsewhere. Maybe I will just add it to the other hundred things :haha:

Yes, they are going to scan me on thursday too! I was surprised because I'm so early I'm wondering what they expect to see. :shrug:


----------



## TTC Again

Once HCG is over 1000 you can see the sac and maybe the pole. No heartbeat yet at this stage, but soon enough! Good luck Thursday.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Thank you! I was only expecting to see the thickening of the lining, so if there is a sac, tht would be cool. I still feel like I am nervous to let myself get excited about this one, and I'm hoping the scan doesn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Audraia

I'm in the same boat as you. I had 2 miscarriages back to back and my doc started me on the Crinone gel as soon as I found out I was pregnant this time. The stuff is gross, and it's freaking me out, I check EVERYTIME I feel something leaking out, thinking I'm starting to bleed. Both mine started out like yours, spotting, 2nd time I was at the gym.

But here's hoping this stuff works for both of us this time around! My doc still won't see me until 11 weeks, so no clue what my beta is!


----------



## TTC Again

Audraia said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I had 2 miscarriages back to back and my doc started me on the Crinone gel as soon as I found out I was pregnant this time. The stuff is gross, and it's freaking me out, I check EVERYTIME I feel something leaking out, thinking I'm starting to bleed. Both mine started out like yours, spotting, 2nd time I was at the gym.
> 
> But here's hoping this stuff works for both of us this time around! My doc still won't see me until 11 weeks, so no clue what my beta is!

Can't believe given your historymthat your doctor won't see you prior to 11 weeks! I'm sorry. Maybe if you remind them of your losses they'll get you in sooner to ease your fears? Hoping all of these extra steps work for us all this time around!

Had my third beta today: HCG - 510, progesterone - 19 (was HCG - 223 and Prog - 17 48 hours prior). So I think the HCG is good, doubling every two days, but what about the progesterone? Is this still low? Even on the Crinone it is still under 20! No more betas for a week and a half until I go in for my first ultrasound next Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## Audraia

Actually they scheduled me for an ultrasound at the hospital next week on Monday! So yay! Hopefully I can see the heartbeat!


----------



## cacahuete

Hey, just wanted to say I was exactly like that, used to be so scared that I would take my phone with me to the bathroom while in work in case I needed to call someone ( had my first mc in work at 14 weeks) with this preg ( after 2 mc) they were very slow to give me early scans, I was over 9 weeks before tgey would see me, was very stressful, hope you can try and relax a bit. Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## TTC Again

Audraia said:


> Actually they scheduled me for an ultrasound at the hospital next week on Monday! So yay! Hopefully I can see the heartbeat!

That's great news! Good luck next Monday! Can't wait to hear all about how it went. My scan is scheduled or next Friday, but I'm going to be on vacation, so I'll see if I can push it off to the following week. I'll be nearly 6 weeks by then, so better chance of hearing the heartbeat, which would be lovely!


----------



## Audraia

TTC Again said:


> Audraia said:
> 
> 
> Actually they scheduled me for an ultrasound at the hospital next week on Monday! So yay! Hopefully I can see the heartbeat!
> 
> That's great news! Good luck next Monday! Can't wait to hear all about how it went. My scan is scheduled or next Friday, but I'm going to be on vacation, so I'll see if I can push it off to the following week. I'll be nearly 6 weeks by then, so better chance of hearing the heartbeat, which would be lovely!Click to expand...

Thanks, good luck to you too! Hopefully I'll see the heartbeat since I'll be around 6-7 weeks at the time, not sure exactly what I am. Guess I'll find out Monday! :)


----------



## Girlnextdoor

TTC Again said:


> Can't believe given your historymthat your doctor won't see you prior to 11 weeks! I'm sorry. Maybe if you remind them of your losses they'll get you in sooner to ease your fears? Hoping all of these extra steps work for us all this time around!
> 
> Had my third beta today: HCG - 510, progesterone - 19 (was HCG - 223 and Prog - 17 48 hours prior). So I think the HCG is good, doubling every two days, but what about the progesterone? Is this still low? Even on the Crinone it is still under 20! No more betas for a week and a half until I go in for my first ultrasound next Friday!!! :happydance:

I think doctors have different opinions as to what progesterone should be at. I know mine dropped from 30 to 16 and my RE just increased my dose. I was taking the prog supps 2 times per day, and now I'm taking them 3 times per day. I just got retested today and it was back up to 26. I think some docs like it over 15 and some prefer it over 20. 

My HCG went from 900 on Monday to 1974 today (3 days) :happydance:


----------

